# EOM my first list of question



## r-kelleg (Dec 23, 2002)

I started a deep reading of the EOM, and, of course, I got a first series of question  

p36: divination skill. audience. The DC is not really clear. 
1) what if I know the name of my own god ? should I get the +4 bonus ? 
2) What if my paladin have to attone after an evil act. will he have a DC of 50 to reach his god and ask for the quest ?

Abjure outsider. 
1) does it also work against any creature with that alignment ? in other words, can I use this spell to cast the old circle protection against evil ?

Compel creature. 
1) Is there no HD limit to the creature that can be affected ? 
2) can I define subgroups on other caracteristics than the race ? for exemple can I repel women (who whould like to do this  ) magic users, lawfull evil creatures, enemies and so on ?

Create object. (the big one) 
1) some object require the use of 2 or more elements. (the sword+leather pommel for exemple) . should those 2 spells cast together by two mages ? or can you cast them one after the other ? Or do you simply need to know the 2 list and cast a mixed spell at double cost ? 
2) metal: it is said that you can build armor with metal and earth element. Does it mean you nned to know both of them, or one OR the other would do ?
3) Weapons are doing 1d8 dmg. even force one ? then Why should I use evoke [element]
4) a craft skill check is required to make the objcet. how long does it take ? can master tools help ? can a professionnal help too ? (ie. what about a evoke metal weapon with the assistance of a weaponsmith)
5) what is exactly the side effect range ? Is a fire weapon burn the hand of it's maker ? 

*second serie*

Enervate and restore:
1) is this a single list or Two different one based on the prerequsite ? In otherword, if I have learned infuse creature with life, can I learn Enervate ? 

Evoke element:
1) why such a differences between white and black element ?
2) in the missile version of the spell how should I understand 9 misiles  d6+1/level  ?  is this 9 times 1d6+17 (minimum lvl to cast it) ?

Evoke area [element]
I'm not sure I get the difference between cyninder and line.
Is line, a wall version ? (and what is it's high ?) 
and is cyninder a pillar version ?

Infuse creature with [element]:
natural weapon: shouln't we use the evoke element difference between white and black element ?

infuse object with [element]:
1)grenade: idem than infuse creature here above
2) move = animate object ?
3) duration of the bonus ? same as Infuse creature ? or is this until discharged (i.e. for missiles)

Invisibility:
1) disapear. It is said that the body dissapear. I guess the equipment don't. right ?

Life and death:
Same question than for Enervate and restore.


that's all for now. I will continue my reading now and wait for the end of the hollidays to get the answers


----------



## Cyberzombie (Dec 25, 2002)

I've copied down this list, and it looks like a lot of these are questions that should be in the FAQ.

Ennervate and restore is a single list.

Cylinder: it is the same as a pillar.  A line is like the lightning bolt spell, not a wall.

I'll get the other ones in the FAQ.


----------



## r-kelleg (Jan 3, 2003)

1st of all. Happy 2k3 to all of you.

here is the last part of my questions 


Paralysis and petrification:
- I guess thatthe statue version of the spell, is harmless and does not need a saving throw.

Polymorph [creature]
- The polymorph expert paragraph states that : "you can still only target one creature per spell". but the Multitargetting value is YES.  
-  Size and type states "The subject's type does not change with this spell. I understand this "excpet for polymorph experts..." right ?

Polymorph [element]
- is this really element ? it' look like you discribe a polymorph object with almost no reference to the element.

Power word
- blind is level 7. In curscraft. blind is only lvl 3. Is the multitargeting enough to explain such a difference of level ?

Regeneration
- in the table, Regow limb  seems to be one line too low. Shouldn't it be on level 5 ?

Sectral hand 
-just a glitch: 2§, line 2: "... given on the table above"
should read "table below" 

Summon [element]
- just a thought. Add one major boom: "elemental familiar" (I know that there a feat exist somewhere but...)  that use the elemental spirits table.  
my .02euro

Summon [outsider]
table 6-15 why such difference with the summon element table ? If I want to summon a bigger element I will have use the outsider spell instead as elementals are also outsiders.

Teleportation
class: none  <- lol 


done.


----------



## Suldulin (Jan 3, 2003)

r-kelleg said:
			
		

> *Power word
> - blind is level 7. In curscraft. blind is only lvl 3. Is the multitargeting enough to explain such a difference of level ?
> *




well power word does have no save


----------



## r-kelleg (Jan 3, 2003)

ooops
in fact , this could explain that 
thanx Suldulin


----------



## ShadowMaster (Jan 3, 2003)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> *I've copied down this list, and it looks like a lot of these are questions that should be in the FAQ.
> 
> Ennervate and restore is a single list.
> 
> ...




Would you link me to that FAQ please? 

BTW, I simply love that book.


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 4, 2003)

You can't be linked to a FAQ that hasn't been released yet.  

It's still under construction, we'll be told when Cyberzombie is done making it.


----------



## r-kelleg (Jan 7, 2003)

A last question
the ranger gains a favorite enemy every 2 level. Isn't it a little bit too much ? Even the monte cook's version gains 1 FE for 5 levels...


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 7, 2003)

You add +1 each time.  Consider it this way:

Normal Ranger:
1st level, total +1 (+1)
5th level, total +3 (+2, +1)
10th level, total +6 (+3, +2, +1)
15th level, total +10 (+4, +3, +2, +1)
20th level, total +15 (+5, +4, +3, +2, +1)

Our Ranger:
Total of +10 at 20th level


----------



## r-kelleg (Jan 9, 2003)

my mistake !
 I red "gains 1 new favorite ennemy AND +1 to existing one". instead of "OR"
sorry again...


----------



## r-kelleg (Mar 5, 2003)

You wont beleive me. I received an Email from cyberzombie and he still (un-)alife  

so, here is the last brunch of question I had in mind.

1) Abjure [element] vs infuse creature with [element]

The question is: can I infuse a creature with ice to protect it against fire ?
It seems logical that an element protect from it's opposite. The main idea is to allow an ice elementalist to be able to protect herself against the fire without learning the abjure [fire] list.


2- Side effects: does the major boon "immunity to elemental side effects " also protects from the damages ?
I mean, this is not clear. For exemple immunity to fire side effect, will prevent a mage hit by a fireball  to ignite. Does it protect her from taking damages from the fireball too ?

3- shouldn't the bard have access to light and shadow instead of lightning and void ?

4 - could a mage take a boon as a metamagic feat and  could a mage take a feat as a boon ?

6- Animagus: is a special version of alter-self. This is then an illusion and not a polymorph spell. does it mean the mage do not get special movment associated with the animal form she chose (ie fly if she chose a bird) ?

done


----------



## Omegium (Mar 21, 2003)

*Colored mages*

Something I posted in rules, but didn't get an answer to, except to look here. This was very unclear to me:

In Natural 20 press' Elements of magic, one primary class, the mage, and 5 subclasses, (white, red, grey, green and black mage) are described. Are the mage and is subclasses supposed to coexist in one campaign? Compared to the mage they seem awfully weak to me. Limited spell list selection, limited elements, no boons. Even some spells that are only for the mage and not for the specialists.

Should a specialist mage be forced upon a player, or is there some positive thing specialists have and normal mages don't I have overlooked?
And a couple of related questions: a green mage is obviously a druid type, so where is its trackless step? And why haven't any of the specialists the teleport and polymorph[element] spelllist? Teleport seems rather universal and essential to me.


----------



## r-kelleg (Mar 21, 2003)

Omegium,
the answer was given somewere 
In fact the mage generic class was created after the several subclass have been made. So they all need to be re-balanced. for exemple green mage should have an access to some of the boons  and so on...
we are waiting for the faq ...* sight*... for eons now


----------



## scholz (Mar 21, 2003)

In fact the claim was that Generic Mages should not be in the same campaign as the various colored mages.

There are some good reasons for that, for instance multiclassing between the standard Mage and a Colored Mage would be overly front-loaded. 

I've created some "Frameworks" which are sort of sub-classes for the Mage. In fact they are limitations that Mages can impose on themselves in order to get extra boons: black/white elementalist cannot have the spell from the other list and is limited to one non-elemental spll per level = 1 bonus minor boon; lesser elementalist can only have spells of three related elements and 1 non-elemental spell per level = 1 bonus medium boon, greater elementalist can only have spells of one element period and 1 non-elemental spell per level. I have also looked into a mentalist (with mind-affecting spells only) and a fighter/mage/cleric type (advances 1/2 levels instead of full ones) but gets some better HD and BAB. (I haven't really developed those much yet.)


----------

